# Frothing milk on Gaggia Classic



## Grateful Ant (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi today after going through post on CFUk I think I might almost have the technique to froth milk so it doesn't look like cream from a squirt can. The one thing no I not seen or herd is how much pressure turns they use to get the perfect froth for a Latte that I can drink without a spoon.


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

I think it's probably more down to your technique than steam pressure.

Sounds like your putting too much air in intially.

Try reducing the time you inject air, before whirlpooling.


----------

